# Creating a website or posting paperwork on web



## Victor (Feb 23, 2019)

Have you ever created your own website, mainly for yourself?
Was it easy, or did you get professional assistance?
What did it cost?
Or did you perhaps use Facebook for free. You can post a whole article
on your site, but who will read it?  I have 2 long articles I'd like
to post to the internet, say on Google, but do not want to pay much.
I can't afford monthly bills to maintain it.
The online journals are very picky and judgmental!


----------



## Mike (Feb 23, 2019)

Hello Victor, yes I have written many web sites for myself
and also for friends, but I paid to have them hosted.

I used Serif WebPlus, it is very easy to use, it is just like
a word processing programme, you write it like a news
letter, add pictures or YouTube videos etc., you can test
your work in various web browsers like Firefox, chrome and
windows, I don't know if there is a limit to the number of
place where you can test it.

When you are happy, you just click "Publish" and it is all
turned into code.

As for hosting, I used GoDaddy they are very good, they
will design and build a site for you at a price, there are
some free programmes for writing a site and your own
service provider might even have a free hosting for your
personal site, a few years ago many ISPs did give members
some free space, but I don't know if they still do.

I will try and find out the names of places where you can
write your own site for free, also a programme that you may
use for free.

There is one site where you can make a site for free, it is
called "Fliphtml 5" and is a book system, rather than a normal
web site, you get a big book where you turn the pages.

http://fliphtml5.com/page-flip-software-free-download.php

Mike.


----------



## Ronni (Feb 23, 2019)

I've created a couple of different websites.  One for my dance studio, one for a friend.  Both free.

Go here.  It's a free website builder.

https://www.wix.com

Honestly though, it sounds more like what you want is a Blog.  

http://difference between a website and a blog


----------



## Victor (Feb 23, 2019)

Thank you Mike and Ronni.

I am a computer novice and have Word2007, Windows 7
How much does wix cost? It does not list prices.
My document is over 20 pages long, And I will add to it, as a magazine.
I don't want graphics or pictures. It should look dull and austere. No kidding.

Is this considered p_ublishing?_


----------



## Ronni (Feb 23, 2019)

Victor said:


> Thank you Mike and Ronni.
> 
> I am a computer novice and have Word2007, Windows 7
> How much does wix cost? It does not list prices.
> ...



Wix is free. There are numerous blog sites that are also free. If you want links let me know, happy to direct you.


----------

